
Architecture of the Mouse Brain Synaptome: Neuron - aperrien
https://www.cell.com/neuron/fulltext/S0896-6273(18)30581-6#
======
aperrien
To progress from insect brain maps to this within a few months is nothing
short of amazing. I realize that these projects were started some time ago,
but now I wonder how long until we have a full map of the human brain?

